# Hydraulic Egg seperation technique



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 4, 2012)

Have you ever seen this technique? Seems like it would be great if you had multiple eggs to seperate

http://bbs.wenxuecity.com/cooking/1160651.html 

Ever see that one Naxamy, Theory, Lucrica or Bieniek? 

good one huh?


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 4, 2012)

On a roll today...another great find.


----------



## cnochef (Sep 4, 2012)

I can confirm that trick works wonderfully, after using it to make hollandaise sauce on Monday morning.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2012)

I hadn't seen this before, will be trying it next time.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 4, 2012)

Hah! Pretty neat!

Although I just kept thinking about having to wash the bottle. Think I'll stick with passing the yolk back and forth between the eggshell halves.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 4, 2012)

This is brilliant.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 4, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Hah! Pretty neat!
> 
> Although I just kept thinking about having to wash the bottle. Think I'll stick with passing the yolk back and forth between the eggshell halves.



I haven't ever worked a line....but I would expect there to be an abundance of these kinds of water bottles generated on a daily basis in a typical kitchen?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 4, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> I haven't ever worked a line....but I would expect there to be an abundance of these kinds of water bottles generated on a daily basis in a typical kitchen?



In the kitchens I have worked in, there are hardly ever these kind of bottles.

Way more people drinking out of delis than water bottles.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 4, 2012)

I've done this a couple times but I found that the egg shell method is faster.


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 4, 2012)

It's a cool idea and there's a ton of copycat videos out there. To be honest - when I'm working fast and don't have to be super careful, I just strain through my fingers. When I have to be precise, I use the egg shells.


----------



## shankster (Sep 4, 2012)

I just pass the yolks between my fingers,much faster..cool trick though.


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 4, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> In the kitchens I have worked in, there are hardly ever these kind of bottles.
> 
> Way more people drinking out of delis than water bottles.



I'll second that LOL. A common theme when I've guested in restaurant kitchens is searching for a drink...a ladle and a faucet are your friend.


----------



## ajhuff (Sep 4, 2012)

Might not be efficient but pretty damn cool!

-AJ


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 4, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> In the kitchens I have worked in, there are hardly ever these kind of bottles.
> 
> Way more people drinking out of delis than water bottles.





Namaxy said:


> I'll second that LOL. A common theme when I've guested in restaurant kitchens is searching for a drink...a ladle and a faucet are your friend.



Surprised by that...thanks for the insight!


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a fresh egg.


----------



## chokobo (Sep 5, 2012)

Have to give this a try. Hopeless at passing through my fingers...


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 5, 2012)

I pretty much crack all eggs in to a bowl and scoop out all egg yolks with my fingers. Pretty much what this guy did but more sloppier.

single egg I would do through my fingers.


----------



## bieniek (Sep 7, 2012)

Never seen that before, but its just an eyecatcher. I cannot imagine myself standing with a bottle if I prep for yolk cream and have cracked 400 eggs.

And if eggs are aboout to be used in dozen or so, i just use shells. It has somethng to do with me having obsession of clean hands - when i touch the eggs-insides I get pissed off lol.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Sep 7, 2012)

Jim said:


> That's a fresh egg.



Thats what I was thinking. Wouldn't work with anything less than a grade A i don't think.


----------

